# How to dispose of OA bath after use?



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 28, 2021)

How do you dispose of OA bath solution after use?


----------



## John (Jun 28, 2021)

Pour it on ground. It is the same thing as fence cleaner that you spay on and off on the ground. It is also in plants naturally.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2021)

*This is what they said online but John is right.  It is already very diluted in the bath and it is a natural product. 


Although it is an acid, it is readily biodegradable when properly diluted and neutralized.*

Dilute the *oxalic acid*. Pour the *acid* into a larger container of ice water. ...
Neutralize the *oxalic acid*. Slowly pour baking soda into the dilute. ...
Test the pH. ...
Pour down the drain.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 28, 2021)

So it won't kill the ficus trees that the city planted in the middle of the sidewalk?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So it won't kill the ficus trees that the city planted in the middle of the sidewalk?



No, you are not that lucky


----------



## vincev (Jun 30, 2021)

I pour it in the lawn at the back of my yard.It is safe.no damage.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2021)

So in that hole out back where Pop's pours old engine oil is fine? Gotcha!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 8, 2021)

Are you guys sure...? This topic was covered years back and pouring it down the drain kills bacteria in most septic tanks. Sure I spread it on the neighboors fence line, but was told never down the drain (septic) unless you have public sewer.


----------

